
A Haskell Study Syllabus - primodemus
https://www.fpcomplete.com/haskell-syllabus
======
sotojuan
I think Chris Allen nailed the Haskell-learning path:

[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)

or, [http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/)

